# How to equalize not getting tips from restaurant workers



## Roberto134 (Jan 6, 2016)

Beteeen Uber and Lyft I have logged several thousand trips and hundreds of trips with waiters and bartenders. MAYBE 1/10 tip SO my new policy is NOT TO TIP THEM. What goes around comes around.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

So you go into their bar/restaurant and sit in their section, eat, then don't tip that specific passenger? Seems like a lot of effort to me.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Tipping in restaurants really isn't "tipping". They are employees who make $2ish an hour that's supplemented by tips in order to meet minimum wage. Restaurants do this to push their overhead/labor costs onto the customers without raising prices. Tips are almost always also pooled and split among all the other employees. 

It's not a tip. It's a "service fee". The honest way to do it would be to pay fair wages, raise prices accordingly, and let people "tip" their waiters/bartenders for going above and beyond.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> Seems like a lot of effort to me.


Worth it for the moral victory alone! There are no greater tip evangelists than bartenders and waitstaff. Yet they routinely don't tip their drivers. Any chance I get to return the favor, I'll take. I am a small, vindictive man.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

people who identify themselves as wait staff have tipped me more often than not. in fact, the last bartender i picked up at closing gave me a tip that was more than the cost of the ride.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Roberto134 said:


> Beteeen Uber and Lyft I have logged several thousand trips and hundreds of trips with waiters and bartenders. MAYBE 1/10 tip SO my new policy is NOT TO TIP THEM. What goes around comes around.


I think the better strategy would be to tip, and tip well, and then write on the receipt "Remember to tip your Uber/Lyft Drivers they're service industry too. Don't forget to tell your friends." with a big ole smiley face next to it.

If every driver did that every time they ate out I think the tables would turn quickly.


----------



## GouryG (Nov 25, 2017)

During my time as a driver I picked up many a staff member of the local bars and restaurants, and even strippers from the local gogo bars. They never failed to tip generously. Hell, I even one time had a stripper invite me to her room after we got to her destination. I respectfully declined the offer because she was my last run of a long night and I was running on fumes. Plus god forbid my wife caught wind of something like that, I would be in deep shit.

Take care of your local service workers and if the shoe is on the other foot they will take care of you .


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

They are my best tippers. 

Do you really want to know who the worst tippers are? Your fellow Uber and Lyft drivers. I have given plenty of rides to other drivers to get there cars out of the shop, and see the decals.

Went to philly last year, took 5 Uber rides, I made sure I had the cash on hand for tips. Don’t want to be a hypocrite.


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

Cklw said:


> They are my best tippers.
> 
> Do you really want to know who the worst tippers are? Your fellow Uber and Lyft drivers. I have given plenty of rides to other drivers to get there cars out of the shop, and see the decals.


I drove two uber/lyft drivers the other day who left no tip as well, had no problem with giving me an earful about their own driving experiences though.

It's jus plain irony. I make sure I tip anyone that provides excellent service.. it was how I was raised.. and if you are getting me from point A to point B with no fuss then in my eyes that right there is excellent service. I'd blame Millennials but I am also a Millennial and I don't have this entitled point of view that all these other boys and girls seem to have. I think parents are more to blame for how these little [email protected]#%^ were brought up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

henrygates said:


> Tipping in restaurants really isn't "tipping". They are employees who make $2ish an hour that's supplemented by tips in order to meet minimum wage. Restaurants do this to push their overhead/labor costs onto the customers without raising prices. Tips are almost always also pooled and split among all the other employees.
> 
> It's not a tip. It's a "service fee". The honest way to do it would be to pay fair wages, raise prices accordingly, and let people "tip" their waiters/bartenders for going above and beyond.


This differs from uber/Lyft how?


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This differs from uber/Lyft how?


Because pax seem to think we are making the big bucks, can't recall the amount of times I've had pax who tell me they are "jealous" and wish they had a car to drive for Uber because its "such good money" and "insanely easy"

If my passenger asks me about Uber I tell them I solely do it to meet new people and the money essentially only pays for my gas and car maintenance.


----------



## Mark12186 (Mar 29, 2018)

Cklw said:


> They are my best tippers.
> 
> Do you really want to know who the worst tippers are? Your fellow Uber and Lyft drivers. I have given plenty of rides to other drivers to get there cars out of the shop, and see the decals.
> 
> Went to philly last year, took 5 Uber rides, I made sure I had the cash on hand for tips. Don't want to be a hypocrite.


Totally agree. I've driven about 5 or so fellow drivers in the past few weeks. None of them tipped. What's even more funny is the fact that I purposely ask "how do you do with tips" and they start complaning about people who don't tip.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cklw said:


> They are my best tippers.
> 
> Do you really want to know who the worst tippers are? Your fellow Uber and Lyft drivers. I have given plenty of rides to other drivers to get there cars out of the shop, and see the decals.
> 
> Went to philly last year, took 5 Uber rides, I made sure I had the cash on hand for tips. Don't want to be a hypocrite.


I wouldn't say they're my best tippers, but the ones I've had have tipped. Here's the thing though I don't expect a fellow driver to be my best tippers, have you seen what we get paid?

But I will say this they have been fonts of good information. I followed the advice of a former driver who was riding, and I started making more money overnight by following that advice.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I wouldn't say they're my best tippers, but the ones I've had have tipped. Here's the thing though I don't expect a fellow driver to be my best tippers, have you seen what we get paid?
> 
> But I will say this they have been fonts of good information. I followed the advice of a former driver who was riding, and I started making more money overnight by following that advice.


That's what I've been saying in my local market forum. And most don't agree with me. It's nothing but *****ing there.

I think Success with Uber is a whole lot more than luck. The tips you got from that driver -passenger of yours are proof of that

By the way I got some tips from another driver when I started doing this, too. I thank him every time I see him. Thanks Joe

Oh, and waiters and waitresses are my best tippers


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

henrygates said:


> Tipping in restaurants really isn't "tipping". They are employees who make $2ish an hour that's supplemented by tips in order to meet minimum wage. Restaurants do this to push their overhead/labor costs onto the customers without raising prices. Tips are almost always also pooled and split among all the other employees.
> 
> It's not a tip. It's a "service fee". The honest way to do it would be to pay fair wages, raise prices accordingly, and let people "tip" their waiters/bartenders for going above and beyond.


Sounds a heck of a lot like Über driving to me.

.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Indeed.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

bizly said:


> I drove two uber/lyft drivers the other day who left no tip as well, had no problem with giving me an earful about their own driving experiences though.
> 
> It's jus plain irony. I make sure I tip anyone that provides excellent service.. it was how I was raised.. and if you are getting me from point A to point B with no fuss then in my eyes that right there is excellent service. I'd blame Millennials but I am also a Millennial and I don't have this entitled point of view that all these other boys and girls seem to have. I think parents are more to blame for how these little [email protected]#%^ were brought up.


The parent didn't raise these kids, Facebook and YouTube did.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I still tip but not like I used to. Used to get 3-5$ off service industry people and I would give $10 on a meal. Now most of the service industry tips have gone away, so I pretty much just do counter service for restaurant meals, and other drivers I give $1-2 unless it's far than $5 on long trips. I know many of the waitstaff struggle too, but also been taking the $600 a night bartenders that are taking home 2 girls at a time and they aren't tipping anymore so my business is gone from them entirely. Makes no sense to overpay for something to begin with and withhold a tip just to prove a point.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

I ain’t tipping shi

F em n u too if you got a problem with it

Ain nobody tell you to sign up to a service industry job


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mark12186 said:


> Totally agree. I've driven about 5 or so fellow drivers in the past few weeks. None of them tipped. What's even more funny is the fact that I purposely ask "how do you do with tips" and they start complaning about people who don't tip.


I'm going to start adding "I even had a driver last week who didn't tip! Can you believe that?"



oldfart said:


> That's what I've been saying in my local market forum. And most don't agree with me. It's nothing but *****ing there.
> 
> I think Success with Uber is a whole lot more than luck. The tips you got from that driver -passenger of yours are proof of that
> 
> ...


You lost me at "Success with Uber."

"With" implies some sort of partnership, mutual respect, a reason to hope the other party succeeds.

Uber doesn't give a damn how I do, and I hope they go down in flames. There's no "with." This relationship is completely adversarial.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

This is the type of tit for tat stuff people do all the time. Yeah some service people kill it, but majority are just grinding. The people you should be mad at are the business people, who get everything expensed, and usually make a very nice salary.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm going to start adding "I even had a driver last week who didn't tip! Can you believe that?"


With a statement like that you establish a feeling of entitlement to them and that will irritate a lot of your riders.

It's too blunt you'll take a ratings hit, and still won't get tipped, and you'll probably kill tips you would have gotten with a statement like that.

A better way is when you're asked how you're doing, or how the day is going, reply "Not so good today, not sure what's going on, but the tips have been sort of making up for it so I'm really happy about that, but enough about me how's your day going." or words to that effect.

If not asked how you're doing you can work the pay day bits of that statement into a conversation without too much difficulty, or awkwardness.



rex jones said:


> This is the type of tit for tat stuff people do all the time. Yeah some service people kill it, but majority are just grinding. The people you should be mad at are the business people, who get everything expensed, and usually make a very nice salary.


And in my market almost never tip for a ride even though they can expense the tip. It's nutz.


----------



## Piercedprincess (May 8, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Tipping in restaurants really isn't "tipping". They are employees who make $2ish an hour that's supplemented by tips in order to meet minimum wage. Restaurants do this to push their overhead/labor costs onto the customers without raising prices. Tips are almost always also pooled and split among all the other employees.
> 
> It's not a tip. It's a "service fee". The honest way to do it would be to pay fair wages, raise prices accordingly, and let people "tip" their waiters/bartenders for going above and beyond.


I've worked in several restaurants. None of which we pooled our tips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> With a statement like that you establish a feeling of entitlement to them and that will irritate a lot of your riders.
> 
> It's too blunt you'll take a ratings hit, and still won't get tipped, and you'll probably kill tips you would have gotten with a statement like that.
> 
> ...


My rating is high enough I dont give a shit who's irritated. I'M way PAST irritated.

Folks who already tip understand anyway.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My rating is high enough I dont give a shit who's irritated. I'M way PAST irritated.
> 
> Folks who already tip understand anyway.


Your car, your rules. Go for it see how it works out for you. Try both ways see which pays off better maybe. At the end of the day it's about maximizing income I would think so whatever works for you, I say go for it.


----------

